
Show HN: At a glance summary of upcoming weather - ghosttie
https://temperature.report/
======
ghosttie
About a year ago WeatherSpark got rid of their very useful dashboard - I
particularly liked being able to see a combination of temperature and rain per
hour for the next week.

There didn't seem to be an alternative (and there was a Reddit discussion full
of people with the same problem) so I started making one.

It took me a year, but it's finally up and has its own domain and everything.

It uses the weather report API from Dark Sky, Google's chart API, free icons
from Freepik and the free tier of Google App Engine. About the only thing I'm
paying for is the domain name.

Because I'm using the Google chart API I'm limited in how much I can customize
how it looks, but it's not too different from what I wanted.

If it sucks please let me know why :)

